# BPD Class 46-07



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

I may be jumping the gun but has anyone received a call from the Investigator or a letter to report to Medical?


----------



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

I dont think they even started the BG's yet for the next class. people are being called in this week to start the BG process as far as i know.


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone heard back from BPD after I read the article in the globe today.I know some people that got cards that are not residence and have to turn it down because they have houses and the wifes arent having it. Remember boston police do a hardcore backround check so if you get the job dont play the system by not becoming a real resident because then you wont have a job at all. From what I hear you wont fool them and they dont take it lightly.I have a few good friends on that P.D and its the real deal in the back round investigations. Good luck and I wish you guys the best.


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500 (May 27, 2005)

Here is a true sotry:

a friend of mine is a Boston cop lived in Boston all his life. After 10 months on the job on a Sunday morning he was at his home in south boston. The door bell rings and he goes to answer it. Two detectives already back at the car wait to see him answer the door and leave with out even saying hi. I will say they do very thorough checks.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

...so anybody hear anything from their BG's yet?


----------



## dvyboy17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Has anyone had a home visit recently?


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Not since the one I had in July 06. Have people been contacted for their BG's?


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Do they have a date for the academy, last I heard it was going to be May or June


----------



## dvyboy17 (Jan 28, 2007)

class in june, but no further steps have started other than app. process that I heard of, driving me nuts


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Gossip, but not fully confirmed: letters were sent out to certain candidates to appear for a psych exam this weekend.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Gossip, but not fully confirmed: letters were sent out to certain candidates to appear for a psych exam this weekend.


CONFIRMED............I will be @ HQ for the test this Saturday 8am.


----------



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

Anyone know what to expect when they do a Home Visit?

My Freind received a call for a home Visit next week because he is a resident.

What do they ask and do at your home? I think she said 2 Detectives are going?
Thanx


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

soxrock75 said:


> CONFIRMED............I will be @ HQ for the test this Saturday 8am.


Go get 'em!


----------



## dvyboy17 (Jan 28, 2007)

any BPD Academy date or PAT dates yet?


----------

